
Book Review: 'The Dart Programming Language' by Gilad Bracha - michaelwww
http://divingintodart.blogspot.com/2016/02/book-review-dart-programming-language.html
======
michaelwww
I took a look at Dart again after a couple of years and was pleasantly
surprised at the improvements. I especially enjoyed the await async operation
[1]. The Dart engineers have done some nice work.

[https://dartpad.dartlang.org/06e989a874864aff6195](https://dartpad.dartlang.org/06e989a874864aff6195)

